# New Authorized Apple Reseller in Kitchener, Ontario! (And ehMax comes out of closet!)



## CarbonJohn

Well this ought to make things interesting!  This is *CarbonJohn*, 
the new, mild mannered, daytime, "analogue", alter-ego of ehMax.  What 
the heck is this all about you ask?

Well, as the owner of ehMac, I've always tried to keep my online "digital" 
persona as ehMax separate from my private, "analogue" daytime life as John. 
My daytime job for the past 9 years has been working in the Mac biz. First 
working as an Apple Service Technician, then later as an Apple sales 
consultant for an Authorized Apple Reseller.

With  recent developments, I was put in the situation of finding a new place of 
employment... _not necessarily for the reasons hinted at in the article. _

An extremely exciting opportunity came knocking at my door, and I'm thrilled 
to announce that *Carbon Computing* will be opening a full Authorized Apple Dealership in 
Kitchener, Ontario! Carbon Computing KW will be located at 445 King St. W. in Kitchener,
right at the corner of King and Victoria in the heart of Kitchener. (For those of you taking an early 
drive by for a quick peek, remember please that we are undergoing renovations.) 
Please email me with your contact info if you wish to be placed on our grand opening invite.

In a few weeks, we'll be opening temporary corporate offices in Kitchener at 
30 Duke Street while we prepare the new location to open either late May or 
early June. I'm already helping lots of Mac users in the KW area with purchases, so if 
you're from the KW area and you have some Mac based needs today, give me a shout!

I hope this will be really exciting news for Mac users and Mac based 
businesses in the Kitchener-Waterloo, Cambridge, Guelph and surrounding 
regions! Things I'm particularly excited about are having a showroom with 
*almost every* Apple product on display, and having them in stock, 
ready to take home! We'll also be able to leverage the many resources from 
our main Toronto location.

Also exciting, will be having a highly visible, central, easy to find and park 
location not only for existing Mac users, but also for the many potential 
new Mac users and businesses in the region may not know of an Apple 
dealership available to them.

Other things we are looking at include having more Pro Audio and Video 
solutions available to the region, as well as Print & Graphics products and 
solutions from Adobe, Xerox, and GretagMacbeth etc... to enterprise Xserve 
Server and storage solutions. We will also be selling used systems and
taking trade-ins on used systems making is easy for users to upgrade.

It will be a dream-come-true having the proper resources in place to help
service the many great Mac users and Mac based businesses in the KW area (And
future Mac users and Mac based businesses!)    

So with my direct involvement with ehMac and Carbon Computing as the 
exclusive Authorized Reseller sponsor on ehMac, I thought it'd be best, in 
the interest of full disclosure, to "come out of the closet" so to speak. 
 I thought coming up with the separate identity of *CarbonJohn* for Carbon 
related postings separate from my *ehMax* identity for ehMac specific postings 
will be a fun way to keep things separate. 

If you know any Mac users in the KW region, please feel free to let them know 
Carbon KW is coming to town! I'd really appreciate you all spreading the word
as much as you can!  

And, if you're in the Kitchener-Waterloo region and you have any current Mac 
based computing needs, give me a shout!.

If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM or email me, or use 
your discretion to post publicly.










_Carbon Computing President Ron Paley with CarbonJohn, Retail Sales 
Manager of Carbon Computing KW and "Mayor" of ehMac.ca_


----------



## gastonbuffet

Welcome John!!!!
this is a nice community, just be careful not to pissed the Mayor (he's uptight).


----------



## monokitty

John _is_ ehMax, under an alias. 

Woot on the new developements, though!


----------



## CarbonJohn

I think gastonbuffet got that Lars.  

Thanks for the kudos.  

Just shoot me if I ever start talking about myself in the 3rd person though or if either user accounts starts to compliment the other.


----------



## Chipper

Alright, John!!! It's about time. I've been waiting patiently for you to spill the beans here on ehMac.ca

This is great news! I love the location you've selected for the new Carbon K-W. Very central and easy to find AND Just a few blocks from my house.

Looking forward to the Grand Opening of Carbon K-W. 

You can be sure we will announce it at the Waterloo Region Macintosh Users Group meeting next Thursday night.


----------



## gmark2000

CarbonJohn said:


> So with my direct involvement with ehMac and Carbon Computing as the exclusive Authorized Reseller sponsor on ehMac, I thought it'd be best, in the interest of full disclosure, to "come out of the closet" so to speak.


Congratulations on this development and your new position John!

My question is _whether this sponsor exclusivity can and will change to allow for other resellers especially those in non-Carbon territories to advertise on ehMac?_

Since members cannot overtly shill for their own businesses within forums, it should make sense that with a level playing field, they can purchase advertising on ehMac. It's a lot better than the mindless GoogleAds that are dubious.


----------



## Macaholic

My God. You're a TALL man. I kind of got that in some of your 'EhMax" pics of the past 

Congratulations, John -- and Ron!

Back into semi-retirement retirement I go.


----------



## gastonbuffet

let's put a curtain of smoke on gmark2000 post...

and talk business.

Mr. Mayor, if i get Bono to show up on your grand opening, (not the band, not to sing) and maybe sign a few ipods, would you give ME a PowerMac 2.5(maxed out) and 2(two) 30" cinema displays? if yes, i'm all over it. 


now back to gmark2000


----------



## Pelao

Always suspected you were a John.

Well, congratulations. Does this mean you won't be camping out for the Yorkdale opening?


----------



## CarbonJohn

Thanks Chipper! You can be sure Carbon KW will be there to really support WatRMUG!  

I'm really, really excited about the location too! We have some great plans to renovate it!

The store is about 3000 square feet. Right at probably in biggest intersection of Kitchener. Victoria turns into highway 7, making it easier for our Geulph customers to get to us. 

Here's a close up Google Map 

Here's a farther away Google Map. 

One more further back still. 

Aim was to get nice central location to Kitchener, Waterloo, Cambridge and Guelph with high visibility. Lots of cars driving by that location!

Also, very decent parking especially for a downtown location.

And icing on the cake... it's right beside my mountian bike shop, Ziggy's Cycle! And, kitty-corner to The Beer Store!

Also, right across from the soon to be renovated Kaufmen Lofts which will be sure to house some cool design companies. 

Will also be right across from new University of Waterloo Campus Pharmacy School slated to open in 2006.


----------



## CarbonJohn

gastonbuffet, if you can get Bono at the Grand Opening, I gaurantee you that I...er.. Ron will buy you a dual-G5!   

I kind of always dreamed the Bare Naked Ladies would play at the Grand Opening of a new store in Kitchener! Ed, Steven... you guys listening?  

Come on Ed, we go way back!


----------



## capitalK

Phew, thankfully that's out in the open. It was hard to keep that secret in the last few weeks!

Yes John is tall, I'm 6' and I am dwarfed by him. Luckily he's a super-nice guy who wouldn't hurt a fly, otherwise he could do some serious damage!

I can't wait to check out the new digs, can you make sure I'm on the guest list, please? VIP?


----------



## angusf

This is great news! Excellent location (we all remember the unfortunate First Ave location) and opening just in time for me to pick up some new toys!

I used to go in that place when it was XLtronics; this will be much better.


----------



## lilainjil

Well, having just bought a house in Elora...and being a long time Carbon client,
this is indeed good news. 

Now bring on the new powermac G5s for the grand opening.


(Hi Macaholic : ) )


----------



## The Great Waka

Congrats John...er, Mr. Mayor....er...yeah. 

And I KNEW that that was you who I saw at the Music Revolution event here in Toronto. No other mac user could be that tall!


----------



## Oakbridge

Welcome to the extended neighborhood. You've met one of my major complaints about Mac dealers, they tend to situation themselves out in the middle of nowhere (i.e. First Avenue RIP). I admire you for doing the 'downtown' thing. It is great to see that you're taking your potential clients needs first in selecting your location. I wish you great success!


----------



## mactrombone

WOW! This is great. I'm in Cambridge so this will be a big plus. I bought my iMac G5 and iSight from you back in November/December--congrats on your move to downtown. I will certainly be there often.


----------



## Elemenopee

angusf said:


> I used to go in that place when it was XLtronics; this will be much better.


Great location! I thought the site looked familiar ... it used to be a stereo shop, right?


----------



## paul_sells_macs

One of the best things about this forum and the free exchange of information and ideas, has been its impartiality, its apparent lack of ties to specific Mac dealers and low commercial profile.

Is the ehMac site now going to become just a merchandising arm of Carbon?

Respectfully,

Paul Tucknott
Mostly Digital
London, ON


----------



## moonsocket

Awesome news!!

Maybe you should consider opening a store in Halifax? Hopefully I'll be moving there soon and with Lars already there we could both be part of the Carbon team.


----------



## Heart

> Great location! I thought the site looked familiar ... it used to be a stereo shop, right?


Yes for many many years, Xltronics are still around out by the old Lulu's.

Welcome to Kitchener-Waterloo.

I just hope they are open during the Kitchener-Waterloo Oktoberfest Parade so I can wander the store in warmth and watch the parade too!


----------



## gozer

paul_sells_macs said:


> One of the best things about this forum and the free exchange of information and ideas, has been its impartiality, its apparent lack of ties to specific Mac dealers and low commercial profile.
> 
> Is the ehMac site now going to become just a merchandising arm of Carbon?
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Paul Tucknott
> Mostly Digital
> London, ON



why, would that have anything to do with the pro-carbon slant of these boards?


----------



## powerbooker

can we expect any lucky bags at the opening??

location looks great...all you gotta do now is do some advertising around the waterloo and laurier campuses and you're set!

will you be providing the apple student discount?


----------



## Carbon Computing

*Welcome Aboard John!*

We are thrilled to have John and Bill spearheading our new venture in KW. We should have a temp office at 30 Duke street up and running in 1-2 weeks where we will set up a temp showroom / retail floor. Thanks to all the KW folks who have written in w. kind messages so far.


----------



## CarbonJohn

paul_sells_macs said:


> One of the best things about this forum and the free exchange of information and ideas, has been its impartiality, its apparent lack of ties to specific Mac dealers and low commercial profile.
> 
> Is the ehMac site now going to become just a merchandising arm of Carbon?
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Paul Tucknott
> Mostly Digital
> London, ON


Yes, from now on all posts that don't extol the virtues of Carbon will be deleted.  

I am unabashedly pro Carbon, and apparently Apple is too.  And Carbon has been pro-ehMac for 2 years now and the board seems to be doing great. I'd like to think things will only get better. 

I will try to find a way to make room for everyone. I recognize that many Mac dealers would like to promoto their wares to ehMac members "paul_sells_Macs".  As I said before to you in private, I appreciate your involvement at ehMac and wish Mostly Digital all the best. 

I'm pro-Apple Reseller, Pro-Apple Store, Pro-Mac Dealer... Pro-ehMac and Pro-Mac success in Canada. 

So to answer your question, no... ehMac is not going to turn solely into a mouth piece for Carbon. Promote them, heck ya! If you wish to discuss further, please respectfully do so via a private message.


----------



## Bjornbro

Hey! CarbonJohn _is_ that nice guy who I bought my first iMac from, back in '98. Congratulations, I'm sure the new store will be a great success. And, it sure doesn't hurt that you'll be a little closer to Simcoe.


----------



## Chealion

gozer said:


> why, would that have anything to do with the pro-carbon slant of these boards?


gozer - You sound jaded, because if anything Carbon has had both bad and good reviews from customers. It's the nature of running a business. To say the board has a pro-Carbon slant and anti-any other dealer is well ludicrous. Even with ties to other Mac resellers ehMac is still a board designed for Mac users. It's not what some people feel is another sneaky way that business can stick it to Joe Sixpack.


----------



## MannyP Design

Aw christ, my head is about to explode... 

Max is John, John is Max, Max is John...


----------



## IronMac

« MannyP Design » said:


> Aw christ, my head is about to explode...
> 
> Max is John, John is Max, Max is John...


I've given up trying to figure out who the cast of characters are around here...MacDoc...CarbonKen..ehMax...paul_sells_Macs..DigitalGary...I don't care...you have it in stock...you answer my questions promptly without me chasing you around the store like a puppy...you don't give me an attitude...your price is right...here's my Visa card.


----------



## Digital_Gary

> you answer my questions promptly without me chasing you around the store like a puppy


We have puppies to chase you around the store


----------



## jdurston

Wow, this is odd. I would have never guessed you were the guy from First Ave  
Congrats on the new position!

-Josh


----------



## MannyP Design

I like puppies.


----------



## gozer

Chealion said:


> gozer - You sound jaded, because if anything Carbon has had both bad and good reviews from customers. It's the nature of running a business. To say the board has a pro-Carbon slant and anti-any other dealer is well ludicrous. Even with ties to other Mac resellers ehMac is still a board designed for Mac users. It's not what some people feel is another sneaky way that business can stick it to Joe Sixpack.


[glances down the page]

i'll make sure to remember that the next time i feel like making a carbon computing service sucks thread. 

you're right....they couldn't possibly want to push an agenda here.


----------



## sammy

I just drove by the new location just to see how long it will take to get there 
from work and back again. niiiiccce.  

I went to Cameron heights (mmrmph years ago) and really seldom made it that far down King street before. (There were two arcades along the way.)

Congrats, and can't wait.


----------



## MannyP Design

Gozer, you might want to stick around and get a feel for the place before making accusations... from a person that's been around for a while, now, consider it friendly advice. You only have 15 posts, and yet you've been a member since '02... kinda says something, don't it?


----------



## gozer

« MannyP Design » said:


> Gozer, you might want to stick around and get a feel for the place before making accusations... from a person that's been around for a while, now, consider it friendly advice. You only have 15 posts, and yet you've been a member since '02... kinda says something, don't it?


what does it say? and is that a threat?

i'm not sure i follow.

and i agreed with Chealion, they could not possibly want to push an agenda. what could they gain by allowing a thread about another resellers service sucking go on for 9 pages? and it's not as if they are monitoring the boards and posting damage control.


----------



## Chealion

Gozer - If you've had a bad experience at Carbon Computing you are allowed to express your discontent, it's your right. The only problem with such a thread I can forsee is that there are a great deal of people on this board that have had great experiences at Carbon that may take issue. Enjoy the board, and if you have issues feel free to voice them.


----------



## CarbonJohn

One thing I did want to clarify, just in case there was any confusion... ehMac.ca and Carbon are two totally separate entities. Carbon does not have any ownership in ehMac.ca. I am just a very proud employee of Carbon Computing.  

Gozer... I *do* have an agenda to promote Carbon. They are paid advertisers. That's how I met the folks at Carbon about 2 years ago. I'm a Carbon fan! 

I'm not going to delete threads or posts that give honest opinions on dealers. If you read the whole thread, you'll see there are posts and opinions good and bad on several dealers including Carbon.


----------



## gozer

how many current and fromer carbon employees are posters here? and if CSC were to advertise you would be responsible for promoting them as well? CPUsed? Northstar?


----------



## MannyP Design

gozer said:


> what does it say?
> 
> i'm not sure i follow.


I'm saying you're awfully pessimistic about the whole situation.



> and is that a threat?


Um, which part? The friendly advice part?


----------



## rhino

Carbon Computing a sponsor? I had NO idea. I guess PithHelmet must be working on my Safari browser.


----------



## CarbonJohn

gozer said:


> how many current and fromer carbon employees are posters here? and if CSC were to advertise you would be responsible for promoting them as well? CPUsed? Northstar?


Former employees... no idea. Current employees... 4 or 5. They can all join if they like. Every employee of every Apple Reseller in Canada both current and former can join if they like. The more the merrier! 

I've been a fan of Carbon's business for many years now. I have an article from Canadian Reseller Magazine interviewing Ron from Carbon back from 2000 that I saved. IMO, Carbon's a great company. There's no evil conspiracy theory or anything.  

Here's a bit of history from Carbon that some may or may not know:

RNA Productions Inc. was incorporated in 1987. Operations as Carbon
Computing began in 1993 as an Apple VAR / consulting firm based inside a 150
square foot home office. In 1997 Carbon moved into an office ten times that
size with two employees. Doubling in size every year for the first seven
years of its existence, Carbon has grown more than 7500% in the last decade,
with sales for 2004 at $13 million. Carbon has been listed as one of Profit
Magazine's "Profit100 List" of Fastest Growing Canadian companies three
years in a row and was voted NOW Magazine's Best Computer Store for 2004.

Carbon Computing owns a sales and service complex of 19,000 square feet in
the heart of Toronto's film district. In addition to an extensive retail
store showcasing the Apple product line with in-store boutiques to serve the
needs of the professional creative industries, the company maintains a large
corporate sales office, a suite of demonstration rooms and a large classroom
/ education centre. Carbon has vertical departments dedicated to Pro Audio,
Video [ExTRA BYTES], Print and Graphics, and Enterprise Xserve Server and
Storage solutions. Carbon Computing employs a full time staff of
thirty-eight experienced sales, marketing, service and support personnel.


----------



## Chealion

gozer said:


> what could they gain by allowing a thread about another resellers service sucking go on for 9 pages? and it's not as if they are monitoring the boards and posting damage control.


This has to do with the moderating style on this board, not Carbon at all. I've followed the thread and have found no valid reason to shut it down. We could shut down every thread that is negative about a reseller, and we'd get complaints we were selling out to "The Man". Or we could let them be and have people compare notes to see if service at a particular business was having a bad day, is inherently bad, or the sales person misread how to approach you.

As it stands we never received a moderator alert about the thread, asking for us to step in and try and resolve the problem. I'm glad to help where I can, but with no experience with CPUsed (and being on the other side of the country) there is little I can say that would be relevant to the thread.

More importantly however is what you think about what is happening on ehMac, and whether there is anything we can do about it. Feel free to PM myself or any of the other moderators. (We like getting PMs )


----------



## HowEver

.


----------



## CarbonJohn

ehMac is *NOT* run by a Reseller. 

I've worked for a Reseller for the last 9 years. I now work for a different Reseller, and I'm so excited about it and I think they are so great I'm going public with it.


----------



## SkyHook

.


----------



## Melonie

The board owner's current credibilty aside, I don't understand why anyone would be surprised that the owner of this board has his "fingers in the pie". That he "came out" years after the fact is odd, but I suppose walking the tightrope of deception for so long was making him feel "wobbly". And he likely has his fingers in more pies than just one "EhMac/Carbon Crumble". After all, in the end, it's all about the making of money. Mo' money! Lotsa lotsa money. Bring it on, baby!


----------



## Chealion

Melonie said:


> tightrope of deception


I think that is a tad strong. I've only ever known ehMax to try and keep his online and offline personas separate so as to avoid any conflicts of interest or make it seem that ehMac was just a front for First Avenue.

The closest thing to advertising for First Avenue I've ever seen on the board was back 2 or 2 and a half years ago when ehMax tried the idea of various Mac resellers sponsoring their own mini board (they'd have their own section, not sponsoring a section like Anything Mac) to inform customers of deals for $100/year.



SkyHook said:


> I thought ehMac was run from the Atlantic coast, so did CarbonJohn once admit he was from there even though he was running ehMac from KW or TO?


ehMac has always been based out of Kitchener, starting way back when it first launched in 1998 (as a Canadian Mac News Site).

Must people always be so suspicious of ulterior motives whenever someone has ties to a business (any business) because they like to pay their bills?

Frankly, I don't tell people where I work because of this. (Not that it matters, I don't work with computers).


----------



## ehMax

SkyHook said:


> I see no reason to have every kept the association secret at any time, but to promote ehMac as nonpartisan is not attainable.
> 
> I would never discuss Carbon on this forum, based on this news. I have on intention of insulting anyone regardless, but the _possibility_ of insulting is enough to shut me up. I think that the prospect of bias is no worse than the reality of what has always been, and I've always assumed somebody in a position of ehMac authority was closer than arm's length with Carbon. I thought ehMac was run from the Atlantic coast, so did CarbonJohn once admit he was from there even though he was running ehMac from KW or TO?
> 
> So, when I bought my ATI Rage Orion from ehMax way back when, did it come from Carbon or First Ave inventory, or was that just a failed experiment in reducing the arm's length? Was this recent event simply win-win opportunism?
> 
> I'm only throwing fuel on the fire to admire the blaze. With respectful agreement to Chealion, censoring never helped anything.


I sincerely appreciate yours and others comments. If anything, it demonstrates to me that your care about the integrity of ehMac, and that's ok with me. I'd be more worried if nobody cared. 

I will try to address each and every concern as best as I can. Here are some quick points I hope to address some things mentioned. 

- Started working for Mac Reseller as service technician in 1996. 

- Around 1999, quit my job at reseller, tried to start ehMac as online Mac accessory store. After about 7 months, didn't really pan out and closed the online store. 

- In 2000, I got by job back at the same Reseller. 

- Shortly after, turned ehMac into an online discussion board. Worked at Reseller in the daytime, in evenings and weekends on ehMac. For the most part, kept the two separate. Like having identity anonymous for purposes of personal privacy. 

- 2003, Carbon Computing approaches me to advertise on ehMac and we make an arrangement. My employers are aware of this, Carbon is aware of my day job. 

- 2005 Reseller I work for goes out of business. Carbon approached me to help start reseller in Kitchener. As I would be an employee of Carbon running ehMac, I decide in the interest of full disclosure to ehMac members, that I will let people know of the arrangement. 

- 2005 going forward, ehMac is the same fun place, Carbon continues to advertise on ehMac, two remain separate entities. 

ps.. ehMac has always been run from Ontario and I've never claimed it to be otherwise.  

If you have comments, criticisms or opinions about Carbon or ehMac feel free to post them here without fear of insulting or censorship. As I said, to me it just shows that you care. Any smart company or organization wants to hear (reasonable) complaints and criticisms and try to address those criticisms. 

Melonie... what can I say, your assessment of me is incorrect. I love Macs. I love working with Macs. I love this discussion board. I know this is the internet, but try to understand someone before you start making accusations about someone's character. 

Anyways, I love running ehMac, I love working for Carbon, and I'm quite proud that I'm involved with both. 

Let's keep this in perspective. This is a fun, friendly online discussion board about Mac, iPod and Canadian related topics for us Canadian Mac geeks. 

The response to Mac customers in Kitchener-Waterloo has been great. I look forward to continuing to work with Mac users in the area, and with the great folks at the local Mac User Group, WatRMUG. Almost every member knew my involvement at the local reseller, and with ehMac, but all knew it was just a matter of personal privacy that I kept things anonymous.


----------



## uwbill

*Welcome to KW Carbon!*

This is a great news!!! I guess I probably won't make the visit to the AppleStore in Yorkdale... unless they're going to have the lucky bags.. hmm...

Welcome to KW!!! Frankly, I only fell with Apple in the past year and ehMac is the place where I picked up lots of information, answers, help and etc. I love this community and i try to promote it as much as i can. my friend got a powerbook off the trading post i referred to and he was very happy about it. yet another new apple fan.

guys, give John a break! he could have just not said anything. but he decided to give full discloure, which i think is great. why worry about everything now? if you're going to claim something negative about carbon, do it and see what happens and then make a comment. it's too early now to argue and diss just based on assumptions. i'm sure john would appreciate any feedbacks, postive or negative. just wait and see before making comments that hurt feelings.

as a side note, john, you might want to contact UW's Career Services, see if they are intersted in getting some macs. i work there and their computers have been down by malwares and such many times in the past term. none of them are computer savvy, so they had lots of headache. i told them all the benefits of macs and they seem to like the idea and i also told them that virtually all the secretaries in the Math faculty are using mac's. i dont know who has the purchase decision, but there might be a chance if you talk to them... i dont know if this is going to be helpful at all, but lots of professors are interested in getting mac's after one of the department chair got a 12" powerbook himself.


----------



## SkyHook

.


----------



## gmark2000

If Carbon Computing has no other locations in other Apple reseller territories, isn't this sponsor exclusivity to the detriment to advertisers on the West and East coasts and Québec?

What I am saying is, if you go to other Mac-related sites, you'll seeing competing advertisers on the same page (Small Dog, Poweron, OWC, ClubMac, MacMall etc...). So why not let go of this exclusivity arrangement that will inevitably taint ehMac's overall perception of being editorially biased?


----------



## Brian Scully

*What exclusivity?*



gmark2000 said:


> If Carbon Computing has no other locations in other Apple reseller territories, isn't this sponsor exclusivity to the detriment to advertisers on the West and East coasts and Québec?
> 
> What I am saying is, if you go to other Mac-related sites, you'll seeing competing advertisers on the same page (Small Dog, Poweron, OWC, ClubMac, MacMall etc...). So why not let go of this exclusivity arrangement that will inevitably taint ehMac's overall perception of being editorially biased?


Where did you get the idea that Carbon had exclusivity on ehMac? They perhaps were the only reseller that saw the value of adverstising outside their home market. The sites quoted are major mail order locations hundreds of times the size of perhaps Carbon.

I cannot think of any bias on the part of the Mayor over the years that I have been here. I think John has shown remarkable effort in not favouring his former employer. He has shown his loyalty to both them and Carbon. What ever deficencies FAIS had were the result of policies over which John had no control.


----------



## Cameo

Is this in the old Kaufman building? Hey chipper - it's closer to me than you!


----------



## Cameo

Lots of us knew who the mayor of ehmac was - I have known and known John for a few years now. Never saw a conflict between there and here. If you don't know the man then don't judge him. What is the big deal?


----------



## Digital_Gary

He's done a fantastic job so far and I don't see any change looking forward. 

Congrats John and Ron


----------



## gmark2000

Brian Scully said:


> Where did you get the idea that Carbon had exclusivity on ehMac?


From John's original post on this very thread:


CarbonJohn said:


> So with my direct involvement with ehMac and Carbon Computing as the exclusive Authorized Reseller sponsor on ehMac, I thought it'd be best, in the interest of full disclosure, to "come out of the closet" so to speak.


I guess you might have missed this point.


----------



## gmark2000

Cameo said:


> If you don't know the man then don't judge him. What is the big deal?


People will judge him despite his disclosure here and I am providing him advice that he should re-think the 'exclusivity' agreement when it expires.

He actually was inviting comment:


CarbonJohn said:


> If you have comments, criticisms or opinions about Carbon or ehMac feel free to post them here without fear of insulting or censorship. As I said, to me it just shows that you care. Any smart company or organization wants to hear (reasonable) complaints and criticisms and try to address those criticisms.


----------



## ehMax

Thanks for all the comments folks.  

Boy, just had a beautiful Sunday outside, having some BBQ. Hope the weather was as nice in the rest of Canada.  

Regarding other Apple Reseller advertisers... Even before my direct involvement with Carbon, I really only allowed one Authorized Apple Reseller for Southern Ontario. A few other dealers have been allowed to advertise discreetly like DPI and Macdoc because A) They had the courtesy to ask if they could. B) They either paid an advertising fee and/or donated equipment to help ehMac run. C) They regularly contribute with post to ehMac and have for quite some time. 

I haven't decided how I am going to do things going forward. I have turned down some GTA dealer's request for advertising and have cracked down a bit on advertisements in signatures. (Especially dealers who didn't even have the courtesy to ask for permission)

I am toying with the idea of creating a special separate forum for Mac Resellers and Dealers to be able to post specials, promotions etc... That way, it will allow everyone to promote their wares, while not diluting the forums with ads. 

As of now, Carbon is the only official Apple Reseller Sponsor for Southern Ontario, and always has been. This is not an uncommon advertising arrangement. I'd entertain other official sponsors from different regions if a dealer from a different region showed interest. Would love to have some west coast representation.  

Anyways, thanks again for your comments.


----------



## dmbfan

ehMax said:


> As of now, Carbon is the only official Apple Reseller Sponsor for Southern Ontario, and always has been.


What about IC Supercomputers? I took a trip there this weekend (from KW) to see what the fuss was about...not a bad little store, but, while the products are tax-free, they charge a premium. The difference works out to not much more savings than with the edu discount, especially when you count in gas. I'm trying to get my first Mac (long time iPod user, but the actual computer has been out of my price range until the mini came along), and looking for the best deal.

As far as the new store, is it in the building physically attached to Ziggy's cycle, or the building across the street that used to be Xltronics? If it is the old electronics shop, isn't that in the same building as TriOS school of business? The one with the Microsoft certification signs all over? Kinda funny for Apple to move in. I'll have to check out the store when it opens. Best of luck - it's nice to see another option in the area besides Best-Buy.


----------



## Brian Scully

*I certainly did*



gmark2000 said:


> From John's original post on this very thread:
> 
> I guess you might have missed this point.


I did miss this point and thanks for setting me straight. However I stick to my comments about John's running of ehMac and the lack of bias over the years.


----------



## gmark2000

I never suggested that John has ever been biased. I applaud John's disclosure on this whole matter.

I will spell out what I see that might be cause for reflection:

John creates ehMac.
John accepts Carbon Computing as "exclusive reseller sponsor".
Carbon now employs John.

By employing John, Ron effectively indefinitely secures the promotional rights on Canada's largest online Mac community. I'll just say that it's a pretty clever business move on Ron's part.


----------



## farfisa

Out of the closet eh? So will we be seeing the Apple rainbow logo come back?
(Sorry, I looked through just about the whole thread, but couldn't find any gay jokes... had to happen)


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

gmark2000 said:


> I never suggested that John has ever been biased. I applaud John's disclosure on this whole matter.
> 
> I will spell out what I see that might be cause for reflection:
> 
> John creates ehMac.
> John accepts Carbon Computing as "exclusive reseller sponsor".
> Carbon now employs John.
> 
> By employing John, Ron effectively indefinitely secures the promotional rights on Canada's largest online Mac community. I'll just say that it's a pretty clever business move on Ron's part.



and just what happens when john quits/gets fired from Carbon?
Carbon does have employee turnover, right?


----------



## Carbon Computing

*Employee Turnover*

I want to dispel this idea of Employee Turnovers at Carbon. That's the Sweeny Todd Apple reseller.


----------



## Heart

Carbon Computing said:


> That's the Sweeny Todd Apple reseller.


? 
 
?


----------



## CarbonJohn

Heart said:


> ?
> 
> ?


_Stephen Sondheim’s musical thriller Sweeney Todd, The Demon Barber of Fleet Street. For two centuries theater-goers and penny dreadful fans have been thrilled with the exploits of Sweeney Todd, the murderous barber who dispatched his customers with a flick of the razor and then had his lover serve up the remains in a tasty meat pie,_ 

But that would be more customer turn-over.  

(I had to get a personal explanation of that one as well Heart)


----------



## MannyP Design

Watch Jersey Girl and you'll get it.


----------



## gmark2000

I thought he was talking about the pastries, apple turnover.










I thought Sweeny Todd was a London baker - guess I got that wrong.


----------



## cottageboy

Wow, I had no idea that ehMac was run from Kitchener (being a Kitchener boy myself) and this central location is fantastic, even when I lived in Waterloo for a while, 1st Ave seemed out of the way (even though it was less than 5 minutes from my door), and the UW TechStore sucks.

I'll be there more than a few times in the coming months, looks like I don't have to order Tiger online (Unless you don't offer the educational discount?).


----------



## Peter Scharman

My congratulations to John and Carbon Computing. I've extolled the virtues of Macs in this area for years and have sold and supported a number of systems to first-time Mac users. To finally have a dealer who will have visibility, inventory and a promotion plan is great news for the K-W area. The biggeest complaint has always been "nobody sells software or used equipment around here". Best Buy is not my place of choice for Apple support or promotion.
I think this new store will be very successful and will surely expand the Mac user base.
As for the inuendos regarding John's identity or possible conflict of interest, I will say that I have only the highest regard for John's integrity and decisions to run his board as he feels proper. If any dealer offers support that is above any other offers in return for an exclusive contract, then so be it. There's nothing unethical about that. As more advertisers show interest, naybe that will change after the contract runs out. That's John's decision. Running this board costs money and the advertising allows it to keep running and to improve. I have no idea if Carbon gets much business from that sponsorship, but at least they are supporting ehMac.
That John is able to stay in the business he loves and has helped to open a store that will serve the K-W area is just fantastic. GO, JOHN! Put me down for the grand opening invitations. Ironically, I've serviced the audio businesses that have been at 445 King W for about 20 years, so walking through those doors will feel very familiar.


----------



## Chipper

"Kitchener-Waterloo will officially welcome Carbon Computing KW at its grand opening on June 18th, 2005 as they bring the best of Apple to the newly revitalized downtown Kitchener core at the corner of King and Victoria (445 King St. West)."

YEAH!!!

Carbon K-W is opening on my birthday!!! What a terrific way to celebrate!!!

AAARRRGGGHHH!!!

If an election is called for June, I'll be chained to an elderly PC as the Automation Co-Ordinator for the rapidly growing Kitchener-Conestoga riding and probably won't be able to get away.

OR 

I'll be in Atlantic City, NJ attending the annual meeting and awards banquet of the Cat Fanciers' Association representing a CFA club or two as a delegate. My other passion in life is cats. Although I no longer show pedigreed cats, I am still actively involved in the cat fancy. Last June, the late election call kept me from attending the CFA Annual in Orlando, FL.


----------



## PosterBoy

FWIW, FirstAve and MacDoc also used to be sponsors of ehMac, but there ended up being, uh, issues with MacDoc and FirstAve is now out of business.

So there you go.


----------



## Carbon Computing

*April 29th, 6 PM, Tiger OSX 10.4 in KW*

Until the opening of the store at King and Vic (445 King St. West) June 18th, we will be opening a temprary office at 30 Duke St. West. This office will have a showroom complete with EVERY MAC PRODUCT on display. John and Bill will be able to take orders and arrange for product usually within one business day. We will also carry a full array of iPods and accessories for impulse buyers (just make sure we are in!)
The office will tend to keep regular biz hours (9-6) M-F. 
The King Street store will keep retail hours by opening later and being open Saturdays.

So... we will open with a roar: Mac OSX 10.4 "TIGER" will go on sale at 6pm at the Duke St. location on April 29th. Additional Carbon staff will be there for the official meet and greet. See you then!


----------



## CarbonJohn

*KW - Meow!*










30 Duke Street, Kitchener, Suite 401.
*Pre-order today!*


----------



## capitalK

If there's one thing John loves... it's google maps!


----------



## modsuperstar

I'm so jazzed to hear that there is new proper Apple retailer opening in the area. My company used to deal with First Avenue all the time before they closed, so I'll see if I can sway our business to you guys.


----------

